# Weird things your betta flares at?



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

All bettas have their own quirks, I'm curious to know yours.

Omicron flares whenever I open my laptop on my desk, in front of his tank. He'll flare at it the entire time I have it open, pacing in the front. I'm guessing the dark cover of the laptop makes it possible for him to see his reflection, like how you can see your reflection on dark wood floors. 

He also flared at a clothespin I had in my hand, when I slowly opened and closed it. And he flares at the bettas on the Hikari Betta Gold pellet box.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Kiedis flares at me but only when I'm wearing blue, or when I put my face up to the tank and make kissy noises and tell him he's pretty (I get lonely when I'm home alone!).


----------



## GayathriGG (Jun 21, 2015)

Krishna used to flare whenever I blew a kiss at him. It was cute. He used to wiggle away as though blushing annoyed that it is not a lady fish


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I've tried everything. Mal refuses to flare. He's just too laid back I guess lol.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My boy used to never flare, then I bought a female. I had to completely block his view from her. He turned into this steroid-mad aggressive thing, flared at me when I approached the tank, flared at and attacked the thermometer, flared at the otos, built a nest and flared at everything that moved. The female flares at me occasionally, usually when she's egg bound and I startle her.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

His nerite pal. He regularly follows him around the tank and flares at him. Nerite just moves along, munching, paying no attention.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Life? Me? People? 

I had to keep a Betta for the summer (not mine) because all the other options said stuff like this: mine only lasted a year! Wow! Mine only lasted a week! I can top that! Mine only lasted a day!

I and I could say: I have a happy Betta in a 10 gallon tank.

So yeah, sometimes when I watch him, he just poofs up and attacks the Java fern that takes up most of his tank. 
For no reason at all.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Mine seems to have an ongoing war with the thermometer... he builds a bubble nest under his IAL and then proceeds to patrol back and forth, protecting it from the evil thermometer in the corner.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

dannifluff said:


> Mine seems to have an ongoing war with the thermometer... he builds a bubble nest under his IAL and then proceeds to patrol back and forth, protecting it from the evil thermometer in the corner.


Hahahaha I could see my fish doing something like that. I guess that's the great thing about these fish, chock full of personality


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

I forgot to mention, I printed out a photo of a female betta and taped it to a pen, and when I show it to Omicron, he puffs out. Sometimes he gets really excited, sometimes he just extends his fins but doesn't stick his gills out.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

My sassy female tiffy flares at anything red (she is a red betta). If I put anything on her glass tank, she will go into full flare telling intruding object that she is the boss of the tank well showing off how big she is. Jaw will only flare at tiffy.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol angel flares at a bottle of Pepsi LOL


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

All my betta's act up when someone is around their tanks. They think their being fed EVERY TIME someone is near the tank.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

my fish flares at everything, my goldfish clover, thermometer, snails, African dwarf frog, my finger, me, any person in the room, my bed, blankets, my desk, himself, the fish across from him, my phone case, pens, pencils, shoes, shirts, pants, socks, necklaces, trees from outside, and houses. And many other things.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Your betta wants all to fear him and know his the boss of his tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

^LMAO!

Dangerous flares at the dark, he must want any nighttime intruder to know who's boss. Oscar will flex his gill covers at the food bottle or when I startle him. He'll also flare-bomb me, He'll be in the back, and rush up to the front flaring if I'm there. It's so cute!


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

I have discovered Omicron flares when presented with a camera - I think he sees his reflection in the lens. Or he doesn't like the green indicator light.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghost flares at me whenever I approach his tank for the first time that day. It's his adorable way of saying hi. :lol:

Julius and Ray-Ray will randomly have flare-offs.
And Angel flares at Jay all the time, but he usually ignores him. Lately though, he'll occasionally flare back. Which is cool, because I haven't seem him flare in a long time. He's laidback. (LAZY!!! Lol ;-))


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

My new boy, Polydeuces, is still adjusting to life with me, I guess. I leave him alone for the most part, but I've been trying to familarize him with me and my index finger, and today he approached it, partially flared, and darted away a couple times, lol. He also seems very curious about the long part of this new plant I got for his tank-- I guess it looks like a bug or something? but I've caught him lunging and flaring at it, it's super cute (I'll try to catch him in action sometime, but he'a camera shy).


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Yesterday, Omicron flared quite a bit when presented with a pencil. He didn't care about pens, though. 

He has this thing where whenever I have the aquarium background attached, he goes to the back corners and flares at himself. From what I can see when I move around the aquarium, the shiny aquarium background paper can make a mirror when you look at it at the right angle.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My bettas like to flare at my brother,maybe because he has a beard too.lol.


----------



## Alexis Veigel (Jan 19, 2020)

My fish is named Bird and he also hates my laptop! I've taken to placing something between his tank and my laptop when I work so he won't get stressed out.


----------



## Baldur (Jan 6, 2020)

Baldur is a feisty fella and flares at whatever he can! The thing I like the most about him though is how he'll swim up towards the front of the tank whenever I enter the room and walk past him, following my shadow around I guess.


----------



## CliffAce (Dec 7, 2019)

My CT blue and red male, lovingly names Sir Owen of Hemmingway, he flares his gills at my face sometimes. Whenever I walk to his tank he swims over and flares his gills, he also flared his gills at my camera lens. I have a funny time lapse photo set of him swimming over cautiously and up to the camera with his gill flared.


----------

